# Editore Casapound fuori dal Salone del Libro



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2019)

Alla fine la polemica degli ultimi giorni ha avuto l'esito sperato. La casa editrice *Altaforte*, fondata da *Francesco **Polacchi *vicino a Casapound è stata *espulsa *dal *Salone del Libro di Torino*. Pertanto, Polacchi ha detto di voler comunque essere presente per non "_piegarsi alla logica del pensiero unico_".


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Alla fine la polemica degli ultimi giorni ha avuto l'esito sperato. La casa editrice *Altaforte*, fondata da *Francesco **Polacchi *vicino a Casapound è stata *espulsa *dal *Salone del Libro di Torino*. Pertanto, Polacchi ha detto di voler comunque essere presente per non "_piegarsi alla logica del pensiero unico_".



I democratici...


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Alla fine la polemica degli ultimi giorni ha avuto l'esito sperato. La casa editrice *Altaforte*, fondata da *Francesco **Polacchi *vicino a Casapound è stata *espulsa *dal *Salone del Libro di Torino*. Pertanto, Polacchi ha detto di voler comunque essere presente per non "_piegarsi alla logica del pensiero unico_".



La famosa "libertà di espressione" di cui si riempe la bocca la sinistra..


----------



## 7vinte (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La famosa "libertà di espressione" di cui si riempe la bocca la sinistra..



Ciò che stavo per scrivere io. Gli stessi che si riempiono la bocca di democrazia, pluralismo, rispetto, sono gli stessi che poi cacciano questo, che tacciono dando del troglodita medievale chi prova ad andare contro l'aborto, gli stessi amici dei gruppi studenteschi e dei centri sociali che poi anni fa impedirono a Benedetto XVI di tenere una lezione alla Sapienza.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2019)

Oggi ho sentito un servizio del TG2 delle 13:00 che mi ha sorpreso vista la diffusione di notizie pro-sinistroidi nei mass media, ma che ho condiviso appieno. Si ripudia il fascismo perché è antidemocratico e poi che si fa? Succede che gli antifascisti vietano il pensiero altrui... 

Ecco il link del servizio se vi interessa (copiate ed incollate sul browser):

tg2.rai.it/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-b29377e0-6685-4679-bd79-3a4f36003a5b-tg2.html


----------



## 7vinte (9 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oggi ho sentito un servizio del TG2 delle 13:00 che mi ha sorpreso vista la diffusione di notizie pro-sinistroidi nei mass media, ma che ho condiviso appieno. Si ripudia il fascismo perché è antidemocratico e poi che si fa? Succede che gli antifascisti vietano il pensiero altrui...
> 
> Ecco il link del servizio se vi interessa (copiate ed incollate sul browser):
> 
> tg2.rai.it/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-b29377e0-6685-4679-bd79-3a4f36003a5b-tg2.html



OT: Il Tg2 è filo-leghista convinto


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> OT: Il Tg2 è filo-leghista convinto


Si lo so, ma solitamente anche quando i telegiornali vengono da canali di destra fanno propaganda di sinistra vedi il TG5 e Sky TG24. La Lega da questo punto di vista è coerente, anche se penso che nelle notizie non bisogna esserci propaganda ma libertà di informare ed in questo servizio è stata detto una cosa giusta indipendentemente dal colore politico.


----------



## sunburn (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La famosa "libertà di espressione" di cui si riempe la bocca la sinistra..



Il fascismo è un crimine e come tale non può rientrare nel concetto di "libertà di espressione".


----------



## juventino (9 Maggio 2019)

E fu così che sto tizio che vendeva solo ad amici e parenti si ritrovò un sacco di pubblicità aggratis.
Adesso che il fascista cattivo è stato cacciato dal Salone del Libro si potrebbe passare a qualcosa di serio?


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il fascismo è un crimine e come tale non può rientrare nel concetto di "libertà di espressione".



è solo che questi vogliono il monopolio della cultura..solo se hai idee di sinistra puoi spacciarti per intellettuale..chiedere a gianpaolo pansa cosa succede quando "tocchi" certa sinistra


----------



## 7vinte (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è solo che questi vogliono il monopolio della cultura..solo se hai idee di sinistra puoi spacciarti per intellettuale..chiedere a gianpaolo pansa cosa succede quando "tocchi" certa sinistra



I comunisti hanno sempre avuto questo senso di superiorità culturale e presunzione della ragione


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il fascismo è un crimine e come tale non può rientrare nel concetto di "libertà di espressione".


Se arriva un'integralista islamico a presentare un libro su come maltrattare le donne, chissà se rientra nel concetto di libertà di espressione...


----------



## rot-schwarz (9 Maggio 2019)

chi glorifica un crimine, che sia di sinistra o di destra non puo' fare riferimento alla libera espressione.
Pero' i crimini di sinistra vengono meno bannati. Quanti libri di pro- stalin vengono esposti al salone?
Molte associaazioni sono ciechi sull'occhio sinistro.


----------



## sunburn (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è solo che questi vogliono il monopolio della cultura..solo se hai idee di sinistra puoi spacciarti per intellettuale..chiedere a gianpaolo pansa cosa succede quando "tocchi" certa sinistra



Ma non è questione di sinistra o destra(per fortuna la destra italiana non ha nulla a che spartire col fascismo). Il punto è che il fascismo ha tra i suoi pilastri ideologici la negazione della libertà di espressione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se arriva un'integralista islamico a presentare un libro su come maltrattare le donne, chissà se rientra nel concetto di libertà di espressione...



Ma si dai, la Chiesa Cristiana è "bigotta e retrograda" ma poi dobbiamo fare i ponti e accogliere una cultura che qua forse nel 1600 era ancora accettabile..
Idem la donna...si lamentano e fanno il "#Metoo" contro il maschio bianco cattivo quelle occidentali che hanno identici diritti degli uomini mentre mai sentirai una asitica o una africana dire nulla, 


Questi sono rimbecilliti e nemmeno si rendono conto del motivo per cui gli mettono in bocca certe idiozie..


----------



## sunburn (9 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se arriva un'integralista islamico a presentare un libro su come maltrattare le donne, chissà se rientra nel concetto di libertà di espressione...



Il paragone è calzante. Si tratta di due crimini che non possono trovare cittadinanza in una società civile.


----------



## rot-schwarz (9 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se arriva un'integralista islamico a presentare un libro su come maltrattare le donne, chissà se rientra nel concetto di libertà di espressione...



per me dovrebbero bannare anche il corano, perche' e' contro la parita' di uomini e donne.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ciò che stavo per scrivere io. Gli stessi che si riempiono la bocca di democrazia, pluralismo, rispetto, sono gli stessi che poi cacciano questo, che tacciono dando del troglodita medievale chi prova ad andare contro l'aborto, gli stessi amici dei gruppi studenteschi e dei centri sociali che poi anni fa impedirono a Benedetto XVI di tenere una lezione alla Sapienza.



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il fascismo è un crimine e come tale non può rientrare nel concetto di "libertà di espressione".



Una domanda paradossale. Se un partito di stampo fascista venisse democraticamente eletto dal popolo, la minoranza uscita sconfitta avrebbe il diritto di sopraffare la maggioranza in virtù dell'anti-fascismo?


----------



## MarcoG (9 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Una domanda paradossale. Se un partito di stampo fascista venisse democraticamente eletto dal popolo, la minoranza uscita sconfitta avrebbe il diritto di sopraffare la maggioranza in virtù dell'anti-fascismo?



Non si può presentare alle elezioni un partito fascista o neo fascista. È incostituzionale. 
L'apologia del fascismo è reato penale (Disposizioni transitorie e finali Cost.)

La libertà di espressione non c'entra niente. Non si è liberi di rievocare uno dei periodi più bui della nostra storia come non si è liberi di istigare all'omicidio, allo stupro e così via. 
La libertà di ognuno di noi è limitata dalla libertà degli altri e dalla pacifica convivenza. È normale che ci siano limiti e non si tratta di censura, si tratta di tutela della stessa libertà democratica.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2019)

Pubblicità gratuita.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non si può presentare alle elezioni un partito fascista o neo fascista. È incostituzionale.
> L'apologia del fascismo è reato penale (Disposizioni transitorie e finali Cost.)
> 
> La libertà di espressione non c'entra niente. Non si è liberi di rievocare uno dei periodi più bui della nostra storia come non si è liberi di istigare all'omicidio, allo stupro e così via.
> La libertà di ognuno di noi è limitata dalla libertà degli altri e dalla pacifica convivenza. È normale che ci siano limiti e non si tratta di censura, si tratta di tutela della stessa libertà democratica.



Il reato di apologia al fascismo praticamente punisce semplicemente il tentativo di ricostituzione del disciolto PNF.
Ci sono dei precedenti giuridici dove il solo elogio storico del fascismo non è stato condannato perché non rappresentava un tentativo di ricostituzione del PNF.
Lo stesso Casapound, partito che ideologicamente è vicino alle idee fasciste si presenta regolarmente alle elezioni, quindi il mio esempio ha senso di esistere.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> I comunisti hanno sempre avuto questo senso di superiorità culturale e presunzione della ragione



Antifascismo non è sinonimo di comunismo, innanzitutto. 
E se anche fosse vero che vi fosse della "presunzione della ragione", come dici tu, non devo raccontarti io che nel ventennio la ""ragione"" veniva imposta. È per questo che in un evento come il Salone del Libro è sacrosanto che non vi sia nessuno che miri a rappresentare quell'ideologia. 
È in corso un atto un processo assurdo di revisionismo del periodo peggiore della storia dell'umanità e di un pensiero ideologico che ha rischiato di distruggere l'umanità che non ha alcun senso: per 20 anni e oltre chi non era allineato al regime veniva purgato, ma chi ora non vuole vedere nuovamente intaccate le istituzioni da questo morbo compie un atto di censura ingiustificato? 
Possiamo discutere di tutto...capitalismo, religione e ateismo, liberismo, giustizialismo, socialismo, ecologia e quant'altro. Ma un' ideologia totalitarista che ha fatto i danni veri come il fascismo è giusto non sia nè legittimata dandovi voce, nè istituzionalizzata, permettendone l'ingresso in parlamento.
Chiudo dicendoti che il comunismo, oltre ad essere bello che morto da 30 anni, non c'entra assolutamente nulla con l'intera questione. Al massimo si può parlare di antifascismo, e mi sembra ugualmente triste che questo discorso non risulti anacronistico nel 2019, purtroppo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il reato di apologia al fascismo praticamente punisce semplicemente il tentativo di ricostituzione del disciolto PNF.
> Ci sono dei precedenti giuridici dove il solo elogio storico del fascismo non è stato condannato perché non rappresentava un tentativo di ricostituzione del PNF.
> Lo stesso Casapound, partito che ideologicamente è vicino alle idee fasciste si presenta regolarmente alle elezioni, quindi il mio esempio ha senso di esistere.



Vero, ci sono dei precedenti, ma il reato di apologia del fascismo non è assolutamente pensato in questo modo, ovvero solo in caso di ricostruzione tentata del PNF. Fino ai primi anni '00 il solo saluto fascista era considerato reato. Guarda caso, solo da un paio d'anni stanno ammorbidendo la linea...


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> È in corso un atto un processo assurdo di revisionismo del periodo peggiore della storia dell'umanità e di un pensiero ideologico che ha rischiato di distruggere l'umanità che non ha alcun senso: per 20 anni e oltre chi non era allineato al regime veniva purgato, ma chi ora non vuole vedere nuovamente intaccate le istituzioni da questo morbo compie un atto di censura ingiustificato?



chi non era allineato al regime veniva purgato, vero. sembra però che sia stato un episodio isolato, mentre è solo 1 dei 1000 regimi totalitari che sono esistiti e che esistono ancora. ma se sono di sinistra va sempre bene. questo non ha senso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Vero, ci sono dei precedenti, ma il reato di apologia del fascismo non è assolutamente pensato in questo modo, ovvero solo in caso di ricostruzione tentata del PNF. Fino ai primi anni '00 il solo saluto fascista era considerato reato. Guarda caso, solo da un paio d'anni stanno ammorbidendo la linea...



Assolutamente no, a fare giurisprudenza in questo senso è un caso avvenuto nel 1956.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chi non era allineato al regime veniva purgato, vero. sembra però che sia stato un episodio isolato, mentre è solo 1 dei 1000 regimi totalitari che sono esistiti e che esistono ancora. ma se sono di sinistra va sempre bene. questo non ha senso.



Non ho espresso questo pensiero, e non lo farei. 
Sono certo che se parli in Russia di stalinismo le reazioni sono pressochè identiche a quelle che si verificano in Italia quando si parla di fascismo. Ciò dipende dal fatto che sia stato o meno realizzato un regime totaltario in un determinato luogo, questo mi sembra piuttosto intuitivo prima ancora che logico.
Il fatto che i valori della repubblica italiana siano stati quelli impressi dalle forze (ci tengo a dirlo, non solo comuniste) che hanno sconfitto il fascismo e liberato il paese ha fatto il resto.


----------



## MarcoG (9 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il reato di apologia al fascismo praticamente punisce semplicemente il tentativo di ricostituzione del disciolto PNF.
> Ci sono dei precedenti giuridici dove il solo elogio storico del fascismo non è stato condannato perché non rappresentava un tentativo di ricostituzione del PNF.
> Lo stesso Casapound, partito che ideologicamente è vicino alle idee fasciste si presenta regolarmente alle elezioni, quindi il mio esempio ha senso di esistere.



Bisogna capire cosa è il fascimo. Il fascismo è un regime totalitario che abbatte il libero pensiero e abbatte anche l'ambito democratico. I partiti politici devono avere base democratica. Esiste il divieto assoluto di ricostruire il partito fascista. 
Casapound e tollerata e lo sarà sempre fino a che non si farà portatrice diretta del regime fascista. Per ora i suoi adepti sono soggetti che professano un neofascismo che viene negato ogni qual volta arrivano le forze dell'ordine. Di fatto si fanno portatori non di un regime totalitario ma di alcune idee che erano proprio di quel regime. Il controsenso in quello che viene sostenuto (maggioranza per un partito fascista) è che il fascimo è un regime che con la democrazia (maggioranza e minoranza) è incompatibile, come del resto è incompatibile con la nostra costituzione non riconoscendo il pieno sviluppo della persona umana nel suo autodefinirsi liberamente.
Per avere un partito fascista (inteso come portatore di un regime totalitario), non c'è maggioranza che tenga, perché deve essere cambiata la costituzione o del tutto abrogata con la forza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Bisogna capire cosa è il fascimo. Il fascismo è un regime totalitario che abbatte il libero pensiero e abbatte anche l'ambito democratico. I partiti politici devono avere base democratica. Esiste il divieto assoluto di ricostruire il partito fascista.
> Casapound e tollerata e lo sarà sempre fino a che non si farà portatrice diretta del regime fascista. Per ora i suoi adepti sono soggetti che professano un neofascismo che viene negato ogni qual volta arrivano le forze dell'ordine. Di fatto si fanno portatori non di un regime totalitario ma di alcune idee che erano proprio di quel regime. Il controsenso in quello che viene sostenuto (maggioranza per un partito fascista) è che il fascimo è un regime che con la democrazia (maggioranza e minoranza) è incompatibile, come del resto è incompatibile con la nostra costituzione non riconoscendo il pieno sviluppo della persona umana nel suo autodefinirsi liberamente.
> Per avere un partito fascista (inteso come portatore di un regime totalitario), non c'è maggioranza che tenga, perché deve essere cambiata la costituzione o del tutto abrogata con la forza.



Su questo siamo perfettamente d'accordo.
Il punto è che c'è chi vede fascismo inteso come regime in qualunque partito o movimento nazionalista ed è assolutamente sbagliato ed anti democratico questo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non ho espresso questo pensiero, e non lo farei.
> Sono certo che se parli in Russia di stalinismo le reazioni sono pressochè identiche a quelle che si verificano in Italia quando si parla di fascismo. Ciò dipende dal fatto che sia stato o meno realizzato un regime totaltario in un determinato luogo, questo mi sembra piuttosto intuitivo prima ancora che logico.
> Il fatto che i valori della repubblica italiana siano stati quelli impressi dalle forze (ci tengo a dirlo, non solo comuniste) che hanno sconfitto il fascismo e liberato il paese ha fatto il resto.



bo, forse sarà come dici. quel che dici ha senso ma non so se è davvero così


----------



## MarcoG (9 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Su questo siamo perfettamente d'accordo.
> Il punto è che c'è chi vede fascismo inteso come regime in qualunque partito o movimento nazionalista ed è assolutamente sbagliato ed anti democratico questo.



Se per questo spesso si fa confusione fra fascismo e nazismo, come se oltre alla radice totalitaria non ci fosse una differenza specifica sulla concezione razziale (ma non solo).

E non dimentichiamo neanche che i morti causati dai regimi comunisti, numericamente parlando, sono molti di più di quelli causati dallo stesso nazismo. Ma anche questo viene quasi ignorato in Italia, perché come ogni nazione noi siamo figli della nostra storia. 

Restando in tema, è ovvio che non si tratta della casa editrice in quanto tale, ma dei collegamenti che ha con soggetti che spesso e volentieri superano i limiti del legale. È una ragione di opportunità, opportunità sociale e sicurezza, che condivido, pur non condividendone le modalità, potendosi riconoscere il problema ben prima di quando è stato fatto.


----------



## sunburn (10 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Una domanda paradossale. Se un partito di stampo fascista venisse democraticamente eletto dal popolo, la minoranza uscita sconfitta avrebbe il diritto di sopraffare la maggioranza in virtù dell'anti-fascismo?


Ragionando in astratto e immaginando che non esista tutta la serie di cautele per evitare che ciò possa avvenire, la risposta alla domanda è: dipende. Qualora questo partito si limitasse a governare come un partito qualunque nel rispetto delle norme costituzionali e internazionali, quindi muovendosi nei limiti dei principi democratici, la battaglia dovrebbe essere sul piano politico come sempre avviene in democrazia. Qualora, invece, dovesse governare riproponendo un regime totalitario, allora ci sarebbe ampio spazio per una lotta non solo politica.


----------



## danjr (10 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se arriva un'integralista islamico a presentare un libro su come maltrattare le donne, chissà se rientra nel concetto di libertà di espressione...



Rientra nel concetto di conrtocircuito mentale del radical chic di sinistra


----------



## danjr (10 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non si può presentare alle elezioni un partito fascista o neo fascista. È incostituzionale.
> L'apologia del fascismo è reato penale (Disposizioni transitorie e finali Cost.)
> 
> La libertà di espressione non c'entra niente. Non si è liberi di rievocare uno dei periodi più bui della nostra storia come non si è liberi di istigare all'omicidio, allo stupro e così via.
> La libertà di ognuno di noi è limitata dalla libertà degli altri e dalla pacifica convivenza. È normale che ci siano limiti e non si tratta di censura, si tratta di tutela della stessa libertà democratica.


Casapoun, con il suo 0.qualcosa % partecipa, ed è giusto da un punto di vista del pluralismo democratico che partecipi


----------



## MarcoG (10 Maggio 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> Casapoun, con il suo 0.qualcosa % partecipa, ed è giusto da un punto di vista del pluralismo democratico che partecipi



Credo sia il caso di leggere i post successivi. E non si parlava di Casapound, che pluralismo o non pluralismo, rappresenta, come ogni estremismo, il peggio dei valori umani. Si parlava di fascimo e ideologia fascista.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Maggio 2019)

alla fine la qeustione ruota sempre tra fascisti e comunisti e chi è più cativo, quando sono la stessa cosa, cioè dittature contro la libertà, così come i talebani che predicano la Shaaria law. L' uomo non riesce proprio ad uscire dal suo tribalismo innato


----------



## sette (10 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Alla fine la polemica degli ultimi giorni ha avuto l'esito sperato. La casa editrice *Altaforte*, fondata da *Francesco **Polacchi *vicino a Casapound è stata *espulsa *dal *Salone del Libro di Torino*. Pertanto, Polacchi ha detto di voler comunque essere presente per non "_piegarsi alla logica del pensiero unico_".



La democrazia è il potere del popolo e CP non è per niente popolare.


----------



## Ciora (10 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ciò che stavo per scrivere io. Gli stessi che si riempiono la bocca di democrazia, pluralismo, rispetto, sono gli stessi che poi cacciano questo, che tacciono dando del troglodita medievale chi prova ad andare contro l'aborto, gli stessi amici dei gruppi studenteschi e dei centri sociali che poi anni fa impedirono a Benedetto XVI di tenere una lezione alla Sapienza.



Guarda, è molto semplice. Chiunque sostenga ideologie repressive, limitazioni alla libertà individuale e spinga idee fisse non tangibili che stanno solo nelle menti di chi le promuove, che sia un politico, un religioso, centro sociale o uomo qualunque va allontanato e combattuto.

Il fascismo, per esempio, è l'apice di tutto quello che ho appena descritto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Maggio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Guarda, è molto semplice. Chiunque neghi o promuova ideologie repressive, limitazioni alla libertà individuale e spinga idee fisse non tangibili che stanno solo nelle menti di chi le promuove, che sia un politico, un religioso, centro sociale o uomo qualunque va allontanato e combattuto.
> 
> Il fascismo, per esempio, è l'apice di tutto quello che ho appena descritto.



Quello che dici dovrebbe essere assodato nella società 2019, oltre che estremamente logico e razionale


----------



## juventino (10 Maggio 2019)

Intanto grazie alla pubblicità fatta dai media il libro di questo tizio è al secondo posto dei più venduti su Amazon. Complimenti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Intanto grazie alla pubblicità fatta dai media il libro di questo tizio è al secondo posto dei più venduti su Amazon. Complimenti.



Non ci arrivano proprio. Basterebbe ignorare certa gente, invece c'è sempre bisogno del nemico...


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Intanto grazie alla pubblicità fatta dai media il libro di questo tizio è al secondo posto dei più venduti su Amazon. Complimenti.



Per la cronaca, alcuni libri di questi editore non sono male anzi. Soprattutto quello sulla sinistra fascista, che possedevo e non sapevo nemmeno fosse legato a questa casa editrice, è un libro di storia come un altro non è certo un manifesto pro-nazifascismo.


----------



## juventino (10 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per la cronaca, alcuni libri di questi editore non sono male anzi. Soprattutto quello sulla sinistra fascista, che possedevo e non sapevo nemmeno fosse legato a questa casa editrice, è un libro di storia come un altro non è certo un manifesto pro-nazifascismo.



Il problema è che questo tizio è proprio un fascio dichiarato con tanto di precedenti per aggressione e tentato omicidio. Una persona seria non si fa pubblicare da una cloaca come lui.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il problema è che questo tizio è proprio un fascio dichiarato con tanto di precedenti per aggressione e tentato omicidio. Una persona seria non si fa pubblicare da una cloaca come lui.



Il mondo dell'editoria è difficile, magari pubblicare con lui è più facile che con altri. L'autore non è certamente obbligato ad essere amico dell'editore, si tratta semplicemente di lavoro.


----------



## vota DC (10 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se arriva un'integralista islamico a presentare un libro su come maltrattare le donne, chissà se rientra nel concetto di libertà di espressione...



Dipende dall'editore. Se è Feltrinelli può pubblicare i libri di Angelo Izzo (il mostro del Circeo) e anche il Mein Kampf.



juventino ha scritto:


> Il problema è che questo tizio è proprio un fascio dichiarato con tanto di precedenti per aggressione e tentato omicidio. Una persona seria non si fa pubblicare da una cloaca come lui.



A Ciarrapico che era un fascio in doppiopetto condannato per lavoro minorile il salone non lo negavano mai e lo trovavi su ogni evento. Feltrinelli è morto facendosi esplodere e i sinistrati sono ancora che gridano al complotto. Poi se non sbaglio lo stesso editore aveva già partecipato a eventi simili ma non aveva fatto il libro su Salvini, avesse presentato Mein Kampf e cose simili nessuno avrebbe parlato di fascismo per assurdo!


----------



## bonvo74 (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> I democratici...



Ai fascisti va tolto il diritto di parola. Si chiama difesa della democrazia.


----------



## danjr (10 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il problema è che questo tizio è proprio un fascio dichiarato con tanto di precedenti per aggressione e tentato omicidio. Una persona seria non si fa pubblicare da una cloaca come lui.


allora bruciamo tutti i quadri di Caravaggio ok?


----------



## danjr (10 Maggio 2019)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> Ai fascisti va tolto il diritto di parola. Si chiama difesa della democrazia.



Democrazia di stampo italiana vorrai dire, negli stati uniti il concetto di democrazia e libertà di parola viene esteso superando questi limiti. Quindi non diciamo che è vera democrazia, è semplicemente sancito dalla costituzione italiana, la quale va rispettata in italia ma non è assoluta nel mondo.


----------



## bonvo74 (10 Maggio 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> Democrazia di stampo italiana vorrai dire, negli stati uniti il concetto di democrazia e libertà di parola viene esteso superando questi limiti. Quindi non diciamo che è vera democrazia, è semplicemente sancito dalla costituzione italiana, la quale va rispettata in italia ma non è assoluta nel mondo.



Infatti si ritrovano con un ritardato fascista presidente. Bell'esempio.. ad oggi...

Il fascismo non è un'idea, è un crimine. (Giacomo Matteotti, morto ammazzato dai fascisti di melma il 10 giugno 1924).


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Maggio 2019)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> Infatti si ritrovano con un ritardato fascista presidente. Bell'esempio.. ad oggi...
> 
> Il fascismo non è un'idea, è un crimine. (Giacomo Matteotti, morto ammazzato dai fascisti di melma il 10 giugno 1924).



Praticamente per chi è di sinistra, chiunque non sia della stessa idea è un fascista. Almeno questo è quello che fai intendere.


----------



## vota DC (10 Maggio 2019)

Che intendi? Il presidente ex fascista lo avevamo noi (Napolitano) che a differenza degli altri fascisti giovanili non si è riscattato partecipando alla Resistenza (in pratica è diventato antifascista DOPO che la guerra era già finita). Negli USA non hanno mai avuto un presidente fascista nonostante le associazioni/confraternite universitarie legate al Ku Klux Klan: Bush faceva parte di associazioni suprematiste durante gli studi però non ha perseguitato i neri, anzi il primo segretario di stato nero nella storia degli Stati Uniti lo ha nominato lui. Figuriamoci ora che il presidente è uno che andava già negli anni 80 a cercare consenso nel mondo della tv degli afroamericani che finora era relegata in semplici riserve snobbate da tutti i wasp. Ci sono stati presidenti razzistissimi e l'ultimo è stato Roosevelt (rifiutò di congratularsi persino parlare con Owens dopo che gli aveva vinto le olimpiadi quando persino Hitler lo aveva salutato seppur non dandogli la mano per via delle sue fisime igieniste) però fascisti no.


----------



## bonvo74 (10 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Praticamente per chi è di sinistra, chiunque non sia della stessa idea è un fascista. Almeno questo è quello che fai intendere.



Evidentemente non hai capito un benemerito pene. Forse è ora che chi è normodotato cominci a capire che non è detto che chi considera i fascisti la vergogna italiana sia necessariamente di sinistra, ma semplicemente una persona normale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Maggio 2019)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non hai capito un benemerito pene. Forse è ora che chi è normodotato cominci a capire che non è detto che chi considera i fascisti la vergogna italiana sia necessariamente di sinistra, ma semplicemente una persona normale.



Certo, ed è per questo che dai del fascista a Trump.


----------



## MarcoG (11 Maggio 2019)

La discussione sta degenerando ed andando anche fuori tema. Litigare per ideologie politiche è semplicemente una deriva isterica dell'attuale politica. Non si dovrebbe discutere di se sia meglio qualcuno di destra o di sinistra, si dovrebbe parlare di vari temi e usare le due visioni per trovare soluzioni pratiche utili alla società. Questa dovrebbe essere la politica, mentre ora ci si riempie la bocca di espressioni come "libertà di pensiero" senza essere in grado di esprimerlo questo pensiero; si addita questo o quel politico invece di cooperare in maniera costruttiva. Rifletteteci, perché non fa figo dire "io sono fascista" o "io sono anti-fascista", "socialista, comunista,berlusconiano,renziano"... fa figo svegliarsi la mattina e cercare di fare del proprio meglio, partendo dalle piccole cose.
Scusate se faccio la morale, ma vi scannare per parole che al momento esprimono concetti sbiaditi.


----------



## Ciora (11 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo, ed è per questo che dai del fascista a Trump.



La personalità fascista, gli aspetti psicologici ad essa collegati e le sue manifestazioni sono molto chiare, sono possibili in ogni contesto storico e prescindono dal macchiettismo descritto molto bene da Chaplin nel Grande Dittatore. Il fascismo è diffuso a macchia d'olio in innumerevoli sistemi politici attuali, in innumerevoli ambiti soggettivi e sociali. Mi fanno sempre sorridere quelli che dicono _oggi non c'è il fascismo _ solo perchè lo ricercano esclusivamente nella simbologia classica. Probabilmente hanno un bel po' di fascismo introiettato e non se ne rendono conto oppure mentono sapendo di mentire come certi nostrani politicanti.

E sì, condivido la preoccupazione di sopra di chi diceva che è ora che si comprenda che chi considera il fascismo uno schifo non è necessariamente comunista, sinistrato, eallorailpiddì e luoghi comuni discorrendo. Anche basta.

E poi basta dare importanza a sti cavernicoli di casapound gonfi di testosterone con le vene gonfie sul collo che si muovono nel mondo come animali spinti dagli istinti più bassi. Appesi.


----------



## danjr (11 Maggio 2019)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non hai capito un benemerito pene. Forse è ora che chi è normodotato cominci a capire che non è detto che chi considera i fascisti la vergogna italiana sia necessariamente di sinistra, ma semplicemente una persona normale.


È evidente che in Italia la sinistra avvi completamente inglobato l’antifascismo, non si può negare.


----------



## Ciora (11 Maggio 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> È evidente che in Italia la sinistra avvi completamente inglobato l’antifascismo, non si può negare.



Perchè le destre in italia non si sono mai completamente smarcate. Cosa che è avvenuta per esempio nel resto d'europa.


----------



## danjr (11 Maggio 2019)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> Infatti si ritrovano con un ritardato fascista presidente. Bell'esempio.. ad oggi...
> 
> Il fascismo non è un'idea, è un crimine. (Giacomo Matteotti, morto ammazzato dai fascisti di melma il 10 giugno 1924).


Trump non mi piace ma è stato votato e tra poco decideranno se rivotarlo ancora o meno, detto in altri termini: democrazia


----------



## juventino (11 Maggio 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> allora bruciamo tutti i quadri di Caravaggio ok?



Ma che c’entra? Caravaggio è vissuto nel ‘500, è assurdo fare questi paragoni.


----------



## vota DC (11 Maggio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Mi fanno sempre sorridere quelli che dicono _oggi non c'è il fascismo _ solo perchè lo ricercano esclusivamente nella simbologia classica. Probabilmente hanno un bel po' di fascismo introiettato e non se ne rendono conto oppure mentono sapendo di mentire come certi nostrani politicanti./QUOTE]
> 
> Qui ci colleghiamo con il caso che apre il thread.
> Uno fuori dal giro fa qualcosa faticando il triplo rispetto chi nel giro c'è sempre, altri privati protestano e chiedono allo stato di farlo fuori. Cioè la versione moderna del corporativismo. Non riguarda solo il mondo dell'editoria e della cultura che grazie a questi due pesi e due misure ha perso il tura, riguarda anche le professioni: quanti magistrati magari di origine settentrionale che non sono iscritti alle correnti hanno fatto carriera?


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Maggio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> La personalità fascista, gli aspetti psicologici ad essa collegati e le sue manifestazioni sono molto chiare, sono possibili in ogni contesto storico e prescindono dal macchiettismo descritto molto bene da Chaplin nel Grande Dittatore. Il fascismo è diffuso a macchia d'olio in innumerevoli sistemi politici attuali, in innumerevoli ambiti soggettivi e sociali. Mi fanno sempre sorridere quelli che dicono _oggi non c'è il fascismo _ solo perchè lo ricercano esclusivamente nella simbologia classica. Probabilmente hanno un bel po' di fascismo introiettato e non se ne rendono conto oppure mentono sapendo di mentire come certi nostrani politicanti.
> 
> E sì, condivido la preoccupazione di sopra di chi diceva che è ora che si comprenda che chi considera il fascismo uno schifo non è necessariamente comunista, sinistrato, eallorailpiddì e luoghi comuni discorrendo. Anche basta.
> 
> E poi basta dare importanza a sti cavernicoli di casapound gonfi di testosterone con le vene gonfie sul collo che si muovono nel mondo come animali spinti dagli istinti più bassi. Appesi.



Voi confondete i metodi fascisti con l'ideologia fascista, sono due cose estremamente differenti. Anche un regime totalitario di sinistra adotta METODI fascisti, ma non ne imita il lato ideologico. C'era un utente qui che sosteneva giustamente le enormi differenze tra fascismo e nazismo, ecco di solito chi vede nel fascismo solo la metodologia non sa neanche vedere la differenza tra queste due correnti ideologiche.

Il fascismo come lo intendete voi o la maggioranza della popolazione mondiale non è altro che un metodo, un attitudine replicabile da qualsiasi regime, non necessariamente di estrema destra.


----------



## bonvo74 (11 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Voi confondete i metodi fascisti con l'ideologia fascista, sono due cose estremamente differenti. Anche un regime totalitario di sinistra adotta METODI fascisti, ma non ne imita il lato ideologico. C'era un utente qui che sosteneva giustamente le enormi differenze tra fascismo e nazismo, ecco di solito chi vede nel fascismo solo la metodologia non sa neanche vedere la differenza tra queste due correnti ideologiche.
> 
> Il fascismo come lo intendete voi o la maggioranza della popolazione mondiale non è altro che un metodo, un attitudine replicabile da qualsiasi regime, non necessariamente di estrema destra.



Sintetizzando, vuoi fare la differenza tra me.rda e diarrea? Siamo li, sempre di escrementi si tratta.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Voi confondete i metodi fascisti con l'ideologia fascista, sono due cose estremamente differenti. Anche un regime totalitario di sinistra adotta METODI fascisti, ma non ne imita il lato ideologico. C'era un utente qui che sosteneva giustamente le enormi differenze tra fascismo e nazismo, ecco di solito chi vede nel fascismo solo la metodologia non sa neanche vedere la differenza tra queste due correnti ideologiche.
> 
> Il fascismo come lo intendete voi o la maggioranza della popolazione mondiale non è altro che un metodo, un attitudine replicabile da qualsiasi regime, non necessariamente di estrema destra.



e quali sarebbero queste enormi differenze tra fascismo e nazzismo? Lasciamo perdere le storielle ideologiche per il popolino, alla fine Mussolini, Hitler, Stalin, Mao, Pol Pot, Pinochet, Kim Jong Un o l' ISIS, sono dittature, cioè una o poche persone che sovvertono lo stato di diritto e decidono quello che è giusto e sbagliato per gli altri, limitandone la libertà e il potere decisionale. Puoi poi trovare differenze tra un regime e l'altro ma il comune denominatore confermato nel 100% dei casi è uno solo: quando se ne vanno i dittatori lasciano solo macerie, non è mai esistita una dittatura che porta a prolungato benessere. I paesi più ricchi al mondo sono i paesi con i più alti livelli democratici. 

Vedere gente che nel 2019 giustifica o rimpiange dittature mi fa quasi tenerezza, perchè nessuna persona normo dotata vorrebbe limitare la propria libertà. Provo anche una certa empatia per queste persone che in genere sono accumunate da bassissimi livelli di istruzione e disagi economico-sociali.


----------



## bonvo74 (12 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e quali sarebbero queste enormi differenze tra fascismo e nazzismo? Lasciamo perdere le storielle ideologiche per il popolino, alla fine Mussolini, Hitler, Stalin, Mao, Pol Pot, Pinochet, Kim Jong Un o l' ISIS, sono dittature, cioè una o poche persone che sovvertono lo stato di diritto e decidono quello che è giusto e sbagliato per gli altri, limitandone la libertà e il potere decisionale. Puoi poi trovare differenze tra un regime e l'altro ma il comune denominatore confermato nel 100% dei casi è uno solo: quando se ne vanno i dittatori lasciano solo macerie, non è mai esistita una dittatura che porta a prolungato benessere. I paesi più ricchi al mondo sono i paesi con i più alti livelli democratici.
> 
> Vedere gente che nel 2019 giustifica o rimpiange dittature mi fa quasi tenerezza, perchè nessuna persona normo dotata vorrebbe limitare la propria libertà. Provo anche una certa empatia per queste persone che in genere sono accumunate da bassissimi livelli di istruzione e disagi economico-sociali.



Parli con gente, e in questo forum ce n'è tanta...anche tra chi dovrebbe "controllare"...che si fa brava a fare i fascistelli perché siamo in un paese democratico, mentre se vivessimo in un paese fascista sarebbe più difficile esprimere un opinione.


Facile fare i fascistelli oggi vero?


----------

